# Weaving: Pooled Warp



## Reba1

This was a stash buster project, as are all my woven projects so far. 

This is my first pooled warp attempt. I still need to wet finish, but I am so happy with this, I had to show off! Both yarns from my stash - warp a recent acquisition, weft - ancient.

20" Ashford KL rigid heddle 
12.5 dent reed 
88 ends 
6 3/4" wide x 78" long

The warp is Baby Mine by Baby Bee. I bought this yarn on a whim at Hobby Lobby - it was on clearance for $1.79 and the colors were screaming at me! It is a very loose spun acrylic with a lace weight nylon thread plied loosely around it. I had to do a twisted fringe because it would literally disintegrate otherwise.

This is my first try with a pooled warp. The scarf is longer than it probably should be (78"!) but I wanted to get all the color changes to show.

Delaine Acridel is a fine, lace weight acrylic, very old, from my stash. It came on 1 pound cones, with 5200 yards per pound. That is what I used for the weft.

At first, I didn't think it was going to work, but I started over, and just barely beat each pick. That allowed it to become more warp faced and show the pooling.


----------



## Nina Weddle Tullis

Wow that is lovely. Good job, beautiful colors.


----------



## TammyK

That's gorgeous! Those colors are perfect together! :sm24:


----------



## brdlvr27

This is breathtaking - how talented you are


----------



## mama879

Wow how pretty. The colors are amazing. You should be very proud.


----------



## TERIGODMOTHER

That's lovely. I like the length especially since it drapes so well.


----------



## GrannyMo

A beautiful result. I like long scarves so it doesn't look too long al all.


----------



## Babalou

I love it! Those are some of my favorite colors to combine.


----------



## amoamarone

Well done. It is stunning. You should be proud!


----------



## Cdambro

Well, you should be proud because that is a real beauty! The colors came together just perfectly. Any way it is worn, it is lovely.


----------



## gardenpoet

Beautiful!


----------



## wordancer

Sweet, I love how it came out. The color changes are magnificent.


----------



## lovey

Lovely. Have you wet finished yet?


----------



## run4fittness

What a lovely scarf :sm24:


----------



## Spooly

The scarf is beautiful. You did fantastic with the color pooling.


----------



## Janallyn

Beautiful, incredible work

Jan


----------



## Reba1

lovey said:


> Lovely. Have you wet finished yet?


Yes, I did the wet finish last night. Soaked in hot soapy water for about 30 min. Rinsed well, rolled in a towel and stepped on it a few times to really soak up the water. Put in it a hosiery bag and in the dryer on delicate for just a few minutes.

It did not shrink at all (didn't expect it to) and the warp fluffed up a bit. It is even softer, if that was possible!

I have enough yarn to do more. I had two skeins, and silly me, I didn't check dye lots. They were a bit different when I got into daylight. This scarf used about 1/2 of one skein. I can probably warp a short shawl with the other skein. I could even use both skeins, putting an even section of one skein at each side and the other skein in the middle. It would blend well that way.


----------



## betty boivin

Fantastic job!!!


----------



## sockyarn

Very lovely job. Love the color combo.


----------



## Beetytwird

Nice! Love the color changes.


----------



## Ettenna

it is beautiful. Do you have a link to how to do pooling?


----------



## Reba1

Ettenna said:


> it is beautiful. Do you have a link to how to do pooling?


Thank you!

I found this link AFTER I did mine, but the instructions are almost exactly what I did. When I did mine, I used postings from several people on a couple of the forums for weaving in Ravelry.

http://www.weavezine.com/spring2008/wz_sp08_SyneMitchell.php.html


----------



## Goodshepfarm

Wow! Fabulous!


----------



## Ettenna

Thank you Reba1!


----------



## kwharrod

Looks good. Glad it worked!


----------



## Reba1

kwharrod said:


> Looks good. Glad it worked!


You and me both, sister! Thanks for encouraging me to not give up.


----------



## Woodstockgranny

Fabulous colors and beautiful work! What color is your weft?


----------



## Sftflannelnjeans

Beautiful scarf. Thanks for posting your too beautiful to wear artwork.


----------



## Reba1

Woodstockgranny said:


> Fabulous colors and beautiful work! What color is your weft?


Thank you. The weft is laceweight white.


----------

